# Danger in the Camp by John Otis



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 26, 2007)

I got John Otis' book  on the Federal Vision through the post yesterday; has anyone read it or have any thoughts about it? On Federal Visionist tried to tell me it was not worth refuting and that Mr. Otis was misrepresenting the FVers; having looked through it this seems very dismissive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clstamper (Oct 26, 2007)

Who is John Otis?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 26, 2007)

clstamper said:


> Who is John Otis?



He is a minister in the Reformed Presbyterian Church in the United States (RPCUS) and pastors the Westminster congregation (which is somewhere in Texas).

John Otis studied under Greg Bahnsen.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 26, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I got John Otis' book  on the Federal Vision through the post yesterday; has anyone read it or have any thoughts about it? On Federal Visionist tried to tell me it was not worth refuting and that Mr. Otis was misrepresenting the FVers; having looked through it this seems very dismissive.



Other than this weird video on YouTube and a few reviews on Amazon, I have seen little interaction. I have the book myself and though I haven't read through all of it, it seems fairly solid to me.


----------



## Archlute (Oct 26, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Other than this weird video on YouTube



That is exactly the sort of pseudo-satirical idiocy that is the fruit of ignorant young men who are enamored by the silliness of the FV rhetoricians. Unbelievably inane. I would imagine (hope) that he'd be embarrassed by that video before he gets too far along in life.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 26, 2007)

Archlute said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > Other than this weird video on YouTube
> ...



That video was mad.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 26, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> clstamper said:
> 
> 
> > Who is John Otis?
> ...



Pastor Otis is in Corpus Christi, TX.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

